
Coinbase ordered to hand the IRS info on 14,355 of its highest-rolling customers - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/coinbase-must-give-bitcoin-customer-information-irs-taxes-2017-11
======
jfaucett
Is this surprising to anyone? This is the very sort of problem which Bitcoin
was designed to avoid -decentralized no single point of failure. This is why
you should be using your own wallet where you control the money.

~~~
nodesocket
The amount of people who are not paying capital gains taxes is rampant with
Bitcoin. Pay your fair share, you aren't special.

~~~
QML
Or just never sell ;)

